# Pictures of AccuAir levelers install(hopefully a MKV)????



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Like the title says, does anyone have pictures of how they installed the levelers for AccuAirs e-level system? I thought I printed them out, but apparently I didn't....I remember a red R32 and another GTI that had a build thread, but that was on the old vortex system, now it seems like they've been deleted.
Any help would be great!!!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Did those threads really get deleted, or is it just that the archives haven't been moved over yet, or the search doesn't work on them? Anyway, I had a couple of threads bookmarked, and here are the pics from them along with the username that posted them. Hope it helps.

Jdriver1.8t









bluegolfgti

























nanozic-front

















nanozic-rear

















supplicium


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

You sir, are the MAN!!! Thank you so much.

I will be starting my build thread soon.


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

one more


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

that s**t looks complicated


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

it is


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

dele said:


> it is


Cmon, it's not that complicated. The hardest part is finding a spot that will allow for max travel without breaking the arm on the sensor. It's harder on some cars than others. But as you can see from the posted pics, some people were smart, and shortened the arm allowing the sensor to be installed in a tight spot. When we were installing the sensors on my TT, it was hard finding a good spot because of the Haldex system, but if you spend enough time looking under your car, you will figure it out.


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread but i just installed my accuair and i still cant figure out these sensors :screwy:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

dman736 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but i just installed my accuair and i still cant figure out these sensors :screwy:


 What are you having trouble with exactly?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

well my issue, is that I'm trying to keep my sway bar in to the levels can't go on the front side, and on the rear side of the axle, the brake lines are in the way.....


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you take a picture of the rear side of your axle where the brake line is and post it? I'm sure that there is a way to get around the brake line.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I'm going to take the easy way out, and yank my swaybar. I am getting impatient and want to drive my car:laugh:


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> I think I'm going to take the easy way out, and yank my swaybar. I am getting impatient and want to drive my car:laugh:


 You can drive your car without the sensors


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the pics. I have ART levelers on the way and this helps!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

MKIV sensors locations from my car:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ thank you very much, thats exactl what I was going to do today, the FSB bar and the screwed ball in the rear beam (not welded)

what was your steps to attach that ball in the rear beam ?
did you cut the sensor arm? or kept it the way they were ?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Rear beam is drilled and a screw welded that same spot.
Front sensor arms haven't get cutted but we had to shorten the rear ones.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

kilimats said:


> ^ thank you very much, thats exactl what I was going to do today, the FSB bar and the screwed ball in the rear beam (not welded)
> 
> what was your steps to attach that ball in the rear beam ?
> did you cut the sensor arm? or kept it the way they were ?


you can def. cut them. on mine. I think I cut the rod length to 3.5", but that's on a MKV platform


----------

